# Billyjoe's Thread



## Billyjoe (Dec 1, 2006)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Billyjoe who has designated the following tales as representative of his work:

*Melissa 
Ashlee
Wynita*​
The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Billyjoe. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Billyjoe, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Billyjoe.


----------



## Billyjoe (Oct 29, 2007)

im confused. what is this thread for?


----------



## Observer (Oct 30, 2007)

Initially this thread (and others like it) were destination placeholders for the links on the Writer's Guild membership list. Each Guild member was invited to compose an essay of their choosing for fans to see.

Down the road the intent is to give author and fans a venue to talk to each other. There will possibly be links from Guild members stories to the author's personal thread. 

With server crashes and other issues we haven't yet begun developing the Writer's Guild or the author's threads as much as might have otherwise happened. But the thread is yours; you earned and deserve it - feel free to be creative.


----------



## Billyjoe (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've written a new story. It's taken years of on and off writing to finish, since 2007 in fact, so if it seems a little patchy.... ah well. But im pretty happy with how it turned out.

http://fat-mel.tripod.com/id60.html

Let me know what you think.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 16, 2010)

cool story


----------



## jimmyraa (Dec 3, 2010)

Billyjoe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've written a new story. It's taken years of on and off writing to finish, since 2007 in fact, so if it seems a little patchy.... ah well. But im pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> ...



I couldn't get this link to work - what's happened?


----------



## hydraman18 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, Billyjoe's site and body of material disappeared off the net a while ago - much to my disappointment. If anyone happens to know how I could get my hands on it, I'd be grateful.


----------

